# snowboard tattoos??



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey, does anyone have any good ideas for snowboarding related tattoos? (I don't want logos like grenade, burton, ride, etc..) Oh, and I'm a guy so no gay shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

a tattoo should mean something to you, don't get one just to get one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

you should get a tattoo of the search button


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

desklamp said:


> a tattoo should mean something to you, don't get one just to get one.


Why? i dont have any but i don't think tattoos should mean something to you if you don't want them too. I think tattoos are taken to seriously.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been snowboarding for 5 years and I love it. I've been wanting a tattoo, but I wanted to mean something to me...I really love snowboarding so I thought it would be fitting, I am just looking for suggestions to kind of spark an design of my own.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Why? i dont have any but i don't think tattoos should mean something to you if you don't want them too. I think tattoos are taken to seriously.


Maybe because it's permanently on your skin, and you'll come to regret it in 10 years when you realized you didn't take it seriously.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I know I should take it seriously, that's why I've been trying to find the right snowboard tattoo for over a year now.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

thugit said:


> Maybe because it's permanently on your skin, and you'll come to regret it in 10 years when you realized you didn't take it seriously.


Thats a generalization, i know plenty of people with stupid tat's that they don't regret many years after they got them. I personally wouldn't but thats my choice and i wont push it on someone. It all depends on your personality, who are you tell someone they will regret it? Im pretty sure he didn't start this thread to get a lecture.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Thats a generalization, i know plenty of people with stupid tat's that they don't regret many years after they got them. I personally wouldn't but thats my choice and i wont push it on someone. It all depends on your personality, who are you tell someone they will regret it? Im pretty sure he didn't start this thread to get a lecture.


You're right. I started this to get an idea for a snowboard related tattoo. So if someone doesn't have an idea, don't respond to this thread. NOW, does anyone have an ideas or websites i can check out?


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

There's some interesting stuff on the page below. Most of it is god awful but I like the 3rd one down, the B&W chairlift.
illicit snowboarding: illicit's Guide to Snowboard Tattoos

I happened across a stripper once who had snowflakes all over her back because she liked to snowboard. At least that looked good...


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

gibbous said:


> There's some interesting stuff on the page below. Most of it is god awful but I like the 3rd one down, the B&W chairlift.
> illicit snowboarding: illicit's Guide to Snowboard Tattoos
> 
> I happened across a stripper once who had snowflakes all over her back because she liked to snowboard. At least that looked good...


awesome link, some really bad ones in there, and a few allright ones. Amazing what things people will agree to be put on their body, especially corporate brands...


----------

